# Two questions Scope and Light



## nchunterman (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a scope for my 22-250 today. It will be a redfield revenge either a 3-9x42 or 3-9x52. I will use this gun for some night hunting, is the 52mm worth the extra $40 for night hunting?

I'm looking at a general light to use with maybe a scope mount. I wanted a Ultrafire UF900 but I can't seem to locate one. I've found a Ultrafire Cree 3W in Red with 200 lumens. Will this be sufficient out to say 200 yards?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tang (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the lighted reticle in my scope for night hunting. It makes it easier to see the crosshairs at night.


----------



## nchunterman (Dec 28, 2012)

I won't be doing a ton of night hunting, what objective is yours?


----------



## Tang (Oct 24, 2012)

3.5-10 x 44mm Nikko Stirling Scope


----------



## nchunterman (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a scope for my 22-250 today. It will be a redfield revenge either a 3-9x42 or 3-9x52. I will use this gun for some night hunting, is the 52mm worth the extra $40 for night hunting?

I'm looking at a general light to use with maybe a scope mount. I wanted a Ultrafire UF900 but I can't seem to locate one. I've found a Ultrafire Cree 3W in Red with 200 lumens. Will this be sufficient out to say 200 yards?

Thanks in advance.

posted in a subforum, but seeing if I can get a few extra hits here, trying to make a decision on the scope pretty quickly.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Search for my C4P lights in the for sale threads. I'm out of stock but have more on the way. PM me if you're interested. 


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nchunterman (Dec 28, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> Search for my C4P lights in the for sale threads. I'm out of stock but have more on the way. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


How many lumens? When will you have some available?


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

PM sent


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

I will have more in appox a week or so.


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check your local laws Lighted reticles are not legal in all states.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Check out the weaver classic extreme 2.5-10x50 with German illuminated #4 dot reticle. Reg $849 on sale at natchezss for $289!!!



Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a link also

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/15531-killshot-predator-hunting-light-kits/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I used a illuminated reticle for night hunting once...... once you turn it on.... I could not see anything but the reticle.... It does work just before dark or as the sun is coming up.... other than that I hated it.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

I used a illuminated reticle for night hunting once...... once you turn it on.... I could not see anything but the reticle.... It does work just before dark or as the sun is coming up.... other than that I hated it. That's where the quality of the scope comes into play. My illuminated scope doesn't wash anything out. Just a small dot right at the crosshairs cross. Also has adjustable brightness. I love it and makes night hunting easier by not needing to find your crosshairs at night.


Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nchunterman (Dec 28, 2012)

BurritoBandito said:


> I will have more in appox a week or so.
> 
> Sorry for the PM, I didn't look here first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------

